# les gentils et les méchants



## 8jatpc

Bonjour
comment dit-on "les gentils" et "les méchants", dans un sens enfantin.
the goods and the bads?

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## francais_espanol

the good and the bad


----------



## konungursvia

The naughty and the nice.


----------



## 8jatpc

sans "s" ?


----------



## konungursvia

Oui, ce sont des collectifs comme la "plupart".


----------



## francais_espanol

La suggestion de Konungursvia est meilleure. 
(et oui, sans "s")


----------



## fragolaola

francais_espanol said:


> the good and the bad


 

what about the goody and the baddy ?
the good and the villain ?


----------



## Keith Bradford

This is a plural, so if you're talking about heroes and villains (in a film, for example) it's "*The goodies and the baddies*"

In daily life: "*Good people and bad people*" ou bien "*Nice people and nasty people*".


----------



## Runan

How about,"the good and the wicked"?


----------



## Wopsy

Children play 'goodies and baddies'.


----------



## prettyflamingo

Hi !!

I know that the bad guys in films or in tales are "the villains". but how would you call the "good guys" ? I'm looking for something less casual, more formal...
"the good ones"? 

thank you!


----------



## livvie

Good guys and bad guys are the often used. 
I can't think of another way to say 'good guys', maybe 'the heros?'


----------



## Xavier11222

Hello, 
In opposition to "villains", "heroes" could work. 
In what context will you use the words?


----------



## Geordie_Wilber

Good guys v Bad guys
Heroes v Villains

I'm struggling after that too... 

I don't think "The Good Ones" would be very good...


----------



## stumerr

More formal.  Humm...

The protagonists?  On parle normalement d'un seul protagoniste, mais je ne vois pourquoi pas au pluriel.


----------



## prettyflamingo

thanks, how on earth didn't I think of "heroes"!? so easy!!


----------



## in-need

Bonjour,

je cherche la traduction la plus idiomatique possible pour rendre ce concept manichéen :

"*les gentils et les méchants" (= personnes*, donc)

Je connais "good and evil", mais pour des concepts, non pour *des personnes*...


"Good people" and "Bad people"? Bof, bof, non ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## calembourde

'Goodies and baddies' or 'good guys and bad guys' are commonly used (mostly by children) to refer to the good and bad people in fiction and sometimes in real life.


----------



## in-need

Alright, so you would write "goodies" and "baddies" as such or does it require the article "the"? "The goodies" and "the baddies"?

Thanks again!


----------



## philosophia

Dans les films ou les romans, le méchant c'est "_the villain_" (il y a même des _super villains_ et des _arch villains_), mais on l'oppose au "_hero_", et "_hero_" c'est excessif pour traduire "gentil", me semble-t-il, encore que... 
Donc à moins de trouver un nom pour former un couple _the ... and the villains_, la solution de Calembourde me paraît pour l'heure la meilleure.


----------



## calembourde

It depends on the context. If it's for a title or something like that, you can just say 'goodies and baddies' without the 'the'.


----------



## SunnyS

calembourde said:


> 'Goodies and baddies' or 'good guys and bad guys' are commonly used (mostly by children) to refer to the good and bad people in fiction and sometimes in real life.



In the US, I would use 'the good guys and the bad guys'

(never 'Goodies and baddies' )


----------



## in-need

SunnyS said:


> In the US, I would use 'the good guys and the bad guys' . In familiar US Engl, definitely!
> (never 'Goodies and baddies' )


 Never heard of "the goodies" and "the baddies" in the US of A, uh? 

Well, nope, it's not for a title or heading, it's part of a whole paragraph...

The thing is I'm looking for a not so familiar way of saying, or rather, writing it...

Merci de votre patience )


----------



## philosophia

in-need said:


> The thing is I'm looking for a not so familiar way of saying, or rather, writing it...


Then would "the good ones and the bad ones" be OK?


----------



## in-need

I was thinking about this one too, but the truth is I'm waiting for natives to confirm...
Thanks!


----------



## Keith Bradford

*The good and the bad *(and the ugly! = _Le Bon, la Brute et le Truand)_
*Good people and bad people*


----------



## Transfer_02

What's the context????

"Les gentils" might idiomatically be called "the nice guys".   I'm not sure quite how to pair that up though if "baddies" is only idiomatic in GB English.  How about "the nasty guys".   (Assuming they are "guys" of course!)

What do you mean by "Not so familiar way...." ?  Are you looking for something unusual, not so ordinary?


----------



## Donaldos

Transfer_02 said:


> What do you mean by "Not so familiar way...." ?  Are you looking for something unusual, not so ordinary?



She probably just meant something less colloquial.


----------



## in-need

That's it! (I am a "she" btw. Know many guys smiling all along?  I just want to avoid using slang or a too familiar tone... 
Thanks


----------



## calembourde

You might be able to use protagonists and antagonists, but it depends on the context.


----------

